# ARC LSHFP...



## southpaw (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey all...so I have one of these lights which I got a while back...could I get some suggestions on how to mod this light and make it brighter? And by mod I mean, "could I pay someone to mod this light for me b/c I don't believe I have the skills to do that myself unless it's REALLY easy". Thanks!

Joel


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 2, 2008)

i would keep it as is if i were you...piece of history youre holding there

Crenshaw


----------



## 84Maroon (Jul 2, 2008)

Contact Darkzero, he does nice work with Arc's


----------



## louie (Jul 2, 2008)

Personally, I've changed my Arcs to an SSC P4 LED (doubles the light) and IMS17 or Khatod reflector (I prefer the beam). Same runtime/drive current, but that can be increased easily by soldering in another resistor. Keep the original parts and you can restore the lights to original if needed.

It's not THAT hard to do. Some skill is needed. I have a pictorial guide to disassembly if needed. It can be fun.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 2, 2008)

Agreed on keeping it stock. There were comparatively very few of these built as I recall and you might want to reconsider the mod and use another (less rare) Arc LS for higher performance modding. If this one is in nice shape, I'd suggest that many CPF members would trade you for one of their LSs so that you could mod it rather than change a classic Arc. If so, let me know and we may be able to work out a trade.



Karl


----------



## cy (Jul 2, 2008)

another vote for leaving your LSHFP alone.... again these are fairly rare lights. 

I've got Arc LSH bodies to mod from (link in sig). B/S/T is also a great source....


----------



## southpaw (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the responses...I'll try B/S/T and see if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 27, 2008)

For the life of me I can not remember the meaning of the product number on this certain model. I do know the LSH was the luxeon high dome so what was the FP? Is this the version that used the Fraen optic rather than the NX-05?

So fill me in here.....what made this one more rare?


----------



## Robocop (Jul 27, 2008)

I believe I just found my answer in a search online and it does seem you have the Fraen optic version.

I can say the hardest part of modding the style you have is taking the internal locking ring out. It screws out however is often very hard to do without damage. Once it is out you can change a few things that are easy to reverse if you later wish to change it.

You can add a reflector and UCL glass lens without ever touching the circuit board. This is a nice mod for a better beam however from what I remember the Fraen Optic was a pretty good thrower anyway. If you wish to go a little further you can change the emitter fairly easily to maybe a 3 watt. The hardest mod I did personally was to add a SMD resistor to almost double the current however these are very small and it was luck that I was able to get such small parts to solder correctly. 

You know now that I think back I kind of miss my old Optic versions.....good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## cy (Jul 27, 2008)

ARC LS code broken down

LS = luxeon star
H = high dome luxeon
L = low dome luxeon
F = Fraen optics vs stand NX-05, first run to #101 had the fab NX-01
P = premium emitter, better tint only, not more output
S = standard emitter 
1 = first series after first run
2 = second series after first run
3 = super rare LS with five watt emitter, less than 30 made. production stopped due to lack of emitters w/white tint (puke green)

First Run = original ARC LS with two piece head. originally all first runs came with 3 twisty bodies. 1x 123, 1x AA, 2x AAA. First Runs amazingly still holds the most versatile light ever built title.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for the information Cy and I had pretty much forgotten those old description codes.....kind of brings back some old memories for me.


----------

